# Lenovo Vibe P1m : Questions



## amit.tiger12 (Nov 23, 2015)

Please someone post full review of vibe p1m..

hey can anybody tell me about maximum storage supported for usb otg?? I want to buy portable hard disk 2tb, will lenovo vibe p1m will support it??

and is it possible to use 64gb memory card for vibe p1m?? I have 64 gb  sandisk memory card.. please reply asap.. buying 1-2 days..

please suggest fast charger other than Lenovo charger.. like Sony CP-AD2 etc..


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 7, 2016)

Ok first of all, got vibe p1m in december..

small review:

really great phone.. runs smoothly, multi tasking is not that great, but  run "mortal combat x" very smooth, no lag till now.. not hanged since  1st use...
vibe ui is pretty bad, but some useful features are there like in  settings "battery>intelligent power saving", "background app  management", "smart standby", and recently got new update... 
BUild No: p1ma40_s027_151127_16g_row (new build)
battery lasts 1.5 days on moderate use..
runs smooth..
only sd card access is not available.. it's bug, may be lenovo will fix it next update.. Lenovo is slow in giving updates.. so better try custom roms or root your device..
fast charging works best with stock charger (reason behind this, google it), OTG and feature mentioned works perfectly
its best available option...

all questions regarding lenovo vibe p1m will be answered by me...
just ask..

My device status : runs stock version.
don't ask me about root apps, custom roms, because I have not tried yet..
lenovo vibe p1m is getting popular, so you will see lot of custom roms near future..
or create your own custom rom "XDA-Developers.com"


----------



## kool (Jan 19, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok first of all, got vibe p1m in december..
> 
> small review:
> 
> ...


Hey amit, 

I bought this cellphone today, and got 1351 MB update its been 3hr, still downloading 33% at 1mbpss bsnl broadband.  Is there any other way to download update file manually ?? What difference you found after update ??

I am not liking one feature SMALL INCOMING CALL WINDOW while  i am using any app, how to disable that ??


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 19, 2016)

Kk i got phone with no update..
It was "s025.." build earlier, then got 66mb of "s027.." Build.
*uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160119/46337d3513693951dfa7a6f08e9b57d5.jpg

You can check this site.
Lenovo-forums.ru
Lenovo P1m - Lenovo Forums
For new build and stock rom

Which build you have?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 19, 2016)

BTW, guys SD issue is due to android lollipop, which restricted 3rd party apps to access SD card freely (Marshmallow doesn't have this annoying feature)


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 20, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> BTW, guys SD issue is due to android lollipop, which restricted 3rd party apps to access SD card freely (Marshmallow doesn't have this annoying feature)



other device with same lollipop version don't have sd card issue. Sony and Moto E


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 20, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> other device with same lollipop version don't have sd card issue. Sony and Moto E



I'm having a Sony phone running 5.1.1 & 3rd party apps can't access sd card freely


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 20, 2016)

I cant even copy files to SD card in my Sony C5 due to lolipop...its irritating..giving a 216 GB max memory limit and not able to copy files from PC


----------



## sankar789 (Jan 20, 2016)

At beginning every phone runs faster but later it shows its true colours  I own Lenovo phone and seriously its been 1 year and lags alot!


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 20, 2016)

sankar789 said:


> At beginning every phone runs faster but later it shows its true colours  I own Lenovo phone and seriously its been 1 year and lags alot!


Then you don't use it properly, my previous phone was nexus 5, and i think lenovo vibe p1m does not lag, fps drops are ok because of low processing power.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Jan 20, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> I'm having a Sony phone running 5.1.1 & 3rd party apps can't access sd card freely





sujoyp said:


> I cant even copy files to SD card in my Sony C5 due to lolipop...its irritating..giving a 216 GB max memory limit and not able to copy files from PC




Ohh then its certainly android issue. But i never got any problem with 5.1.1 on nexus though.
Moto e does not have any problem of sd card. My mom use this phone.

And it's android 5.1 on vibe p1m.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Feb 11, 2016)

Lenovo Vibe p1m status -
Rooted, custom TWRP recovery, stock rom (limited roms)

You can ask me about root now.

Rooted initially with kingroot (works perfect for lazy people.
Then rooted with SuperSU.)


Sent from my Lenovo P1ma40 using Tapatalk


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Mar 7, 2016)

New update for Lenovo Vibe P1m - S029
*lenovo-forums.ru/uploads/monthly_2016_03/56dd408d0500a_DeviceUpdateS029Screenshot_2016-03-07-13-45-15.png.fde2bcbd19a638309c2d78d2c2aeaeaf.png


----------



## udegbunamchuks (Apr 22, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok first of all, got vibe p1m in december..
> 
> small review:
> 
> ...



Good day. Please does the Vibe P1m support 64GB microsd card? Thanks


----------



## amit.tiger12 (Apr 22, 2016)

udegbunamchuks said:


> Good day. Please does the Vibe P1m support 64GB microsd card? Thanks


Not supported (as in technical details), never tried 64 gb. using 32 gb sandisk ultra (₹600)
You can check 64 gb.
Android 5.1 has sd card permission issue. Not solved yet. 
Further details..
Lenovo-forums.ru


----------



## udegbunamchuks (Apr 22, 2016)

Thanks a lot Amit.tiger12


----------



## Aakarshan (May 6, 2016)

amit.tiger12 said:


> Ok first of all, got vibe p1m in december..
> 
> small review:
> 
> ...


Hey bruh... Can you install games and stuff on the sd card.
Can you move a big game to external micro sd card. I have heard that lenevo does allow installing and moving apps to the micro sd card.


----------



## amit.tiger12 (May 7, 2016)

Aakarshan said:


> Hey bruh... Can you install games and stuff on the sd card.
> Can you move a big game to external micro sd card. I have heard that lenevo does allow installing and moving apps to the micro sd card.



You can install if asked where to install.. If not asked then try move to sd card from settings..

Why you want to move bug games (1-2 GB obb files) to sd card.. You get enough space 16GB.
All other media other than apps & games move to sd card. Camera storage, xender share it storage to sd card can be helpful.
But still want to move to sd card then class 10 and UHS 1 recommended (high speed), 32 GB maximum supported..
(Sandisk ultra 32 GB etc)

I'm not sure about big games (obb files) movable to sd card because android doesn't move obb files to sd card..
But there ways to do that try googling it..
Or try asking here lenovo-forums.ru (lenovo vibe p1m)
Lenovo P1m - Lenovo-forums.ru

You can access sd card with system apps but with user installed apps there is problem with android not with lenovo. Android 5.1 has issue of gaining access to sd card. So lenovo should provide next version android. 2 -3 updates came to device since launched. While lenovo vibe p1 (big brother) got new marshmallow update.. P1m users have to wait for marshmallow update..

For  permission for sd card for user installed apps.. You need rooted device...
Root using KingRoot is easier to root and unroot.

Note: root required!

1. Start up your device normally and wait for the system to be fully loaded.

2. Open any files manager of your choice (Root Explorer, ES File Explorer, Total Commander) and make sure it runs with superuser permissions.

3. Mount your system partition as R/W (Read/Write) to perform any changes.

4. Navigate to the*/system/etc/permissions/folder and look for the*platform.xml.

5. Copy the*platform.xml*file into the same location as*platform.xml.bak*file.

6. Open the*platform.xml*file with any text editor on your device and search for the following*line:

It should look like on the picture below:

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-fbi76UAFCg0/VMZeyE5ZJKI/AAAAAAAAG2o/s3ebV3ujIO8/s1600/1.png

7. Now you need to add a 3rd GID (Group ID):**and you need to make it looks exactly like on the picture below:

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-yZJJkZcMRKU/VMZf2HL9HhI/AAAAAAAAG20/nW2fBzLogiA/s1600/2.png

8. Using Root Explorer or any other Files Manager of your choice make sure that the*platform.xml*file has proper permissions: Owner R-W | Group R | Others R (0644 rw-r--r--). You can also use adb shell to set permissions with a*chmod 0644 /system/etc/permissions/platform.xmlcommand.

9. Reboot your device and enjoy!

10. In case of problems with OTA update just remove modified*platform.xml*and rename*platform.xml.bak*to its original name.

Fix SD card write permission in Kitkat and Lollipo


----------



## TigerKing (Jan 20, 2017)

Lineage/CM 14.1 Custom Rom available for Lenovo Vibe P1m
Check Lenovo-forums.ru, 4pda.ru

[ROM] [7.1.1] [BETA] Unofficial CyanogenMod14.1 - LENOVO VIBE P1M [MT6735] x64bit - Lenovo P1m - кастомные прошивки - Lenovo Forums R


----------



## TigerKing (Feb 11, 2017)

New OTA update available for all Lenovo Vibe P1m devices.
Check update now in device settings.

[Прошивка]Lenovo P1m - P1ma40_S040_170106_16G_ROW - Lenovo P1m - прошивки - Lenovo Forums R

*lenovo-forums.ru/uploads/2017/02/Screenshot_2017-02-11-09-22-55.png.79cc04b9ac1275f8b9de7a22d59f71cc.png


----------

